# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT Pro Edition - Samsung SPH-L720 Repair Dead Boot " Full Supported "

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [20 JUNE 2016]  Description :   *Samsung SPH-L720 Boot Repair Supported*   Release Notes and Files:   *Samsung_SPH-L720.dll* *Repair Dead Boot**Samsung SPH-L720 Pinouts**Samsung SPH-L720 512 MB Dump*  Repairing Samsung SPH-L720    Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File "Samsung_SPH-L720.dll" Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionSelect ModelClick Repair   Pinouts : 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Tony naser

ممتاز

----------

